# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ایا تو مهلت مجدد ثبت نام کنکور سراسری معدل رو میشه ویرایش کرد ؟

## Orwell

سلام دوستان.
عنوان تاپیک واضحه لطفا کسانی که اطلاع دارن کمک کنن. 
در واقع ایا این امکان وجود داره که تو مهلت اولیه ثبت نام کنکور ، ثبت ناممون رو انجام بدیم اما تو مهلت مجدد ثبت نام که تقریبا تو اسفندماهه معدلمون رو ویرایش کنیم و کدسوابق تحصیلی جدیدمون رو وارد کنیم ؟
ممنون...

----------


## amiredge

آره.هم شهریور وقت  داری هم دی.

----------


## Orwell

تصمیم گرفتم نصف درسامو که روشون تسلط دارم تو شهریور امتحان بدم نصفشونم تو دی.

پس با این اوصاف نمرات کامل و کدسوابق تحصیلی جدیدم اوایل بهمن ماه اماده میشه که خب قاعدتا باید تو مهلت مجدد ثبت نام کنکور ( تو اسفند )  اقدام به ثبت نام کنم. چون احتمال میره امسال هم زمان ثبت نام اولیه کنکور اواسط اذرماه باشه.

حالا میگم نکنه شانس من واسه 95 مهلت مجدد ثبت نام ندن  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## afshar

سلام . ثبت نام کنکور گذاشتن اسفند ماه از سال گذشته تا بچه هایی که دی ماه نمرات دیپلم شون میاد هم کد سوابق تحیلی متناسب با دیپلم جدید بگیرن و از این نظر مثل ثبت نام های نیمه آذر مشکلی پیش نیاد

----------


## Orwell

> سلام . ثبت نام کنکور گذاشتن اسفند ماه از سال گذشته تا بچه هایی که دی ماه نمرات دیپلم شون میاد هم کد سوابق تحیلی متناسب با دیپلم جدید بگیرن و از این نظر مثل ثبت نام های نیمه آذر مشکلی پیش نیاد


ممنون دکتر افشار عزیز.
فقط میشه بگین کدوم یکی از این دو راه بهتره ؟
1. تو فرصت اولیه ثبت نام کنم و تو فرصت مجدد اسفندماه فقط معدلم رو ویرایش کنم
2. ثبت نامم رو کلا تو همون فرصت مجدد اسفند انجام بدم

----------


## پریس

> ممنون دکتر افشار عزیز.
> فقط میشه بگین کدوم یکی از این دو راه بهتره ؟
> 1. تو فرصت اولیه ثبت نام کنم و تو فرصت مجدد اسفندماه فقط معدلم رو ویرایش کنم
> 2. ثبت نامم رو کلا تو همون فرصت مجدد اسفند انجام بدم


شما ثبت نام دیپلم رو انجام دادید؟

----------


## Orwell

> شما ثبت نام دیپلم رو انجام دادید؟


سلام
کارای اداریشو انجام دادم و فرم تطبیق رو گرفتم
فقط مونده ثبت نام تو مدرسه بزرگسالان که اونم دیگه چیز خاصی نیست صرفا دادن مدارک و هزینه ثبت نامه

----------


## پریس

> سلام
> کارای اداریشو انجام دادم و فرم تطبیق رو گرفتم
> فقط مونده ثبت نام تو مدرسه بزرگسالان که اونم دیگه چیز خاصی نیست صرفا دادن مدارک و هزینه ثبت نامه


ممنون جواب دادین. فقط یه سوال دیگه. من ثبت نامم روتوی بزرگسالان انجام دادن و بهم درس زیست 1 و زیست2 و زمین3 رو برام اجباری زدن. شما هم به همین صورت بود؟ دیپلمم ریاضی بوده برای تجربی اقدام کردم.

----------


## Orwell

> ممنون جواب دادین. فقط یه سوال دیگه. من ثبت نامم روتوی بزرگسالان انجام دادن و بهم درس زیست 1 و زیست2 و زمین3 رو برام اجباری زدن. شما هم به همین صورت بود؟ دیپلمم ریاضی بوده برای تجربی اقدام کردم.


خواهش میکنم
زیست 1 چرا ؟
زیست 1 مربوط به سال دومه اصلا اجازه نداشتن همچین کاری انجام بدن
اصلا زیر بار نرین ها هرجور شده برین درستش کنین چون همچین قانونی نیست که شمارو موظف به دادن امتحانات سال دوم کرده باشه

----------

